# Custom Starphire build from NAFB



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone have a custom starphire tank built by NAFB ? Was wondering what their quality is like. Paid a visit couple weeks ago but they did not have any tanks for me to look at.

Wondering if their workmanship in siliconing is comparable to that of say AI's. I saw a beautiful rimless tank there at AI without Eurobracing and their seams (silicone job) was next to invisible!! Unfortunately the tank was way too big for my particular application. The silicone was clean and tight. Did not look like it was applied with your finger if you know what I mean.

PM as appropriate pls.

regards,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you get what you pay
Furthermore, the clear silicon is bad idea for the marine tanks. With the algae will grow the silicon will look terrible, but probably will take years

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

John does a good job but you need to be specific and ensure you are happy when you get your product.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have 4 tanks built by Jhon all of them are prefect and you cant beat his price.
You can come and see them anytime


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

I agree with above ... u have to give details on what u want and expectations on the silicone work and trim .
I am thinking and not sure on this but his sons are building tanks now as well .
the torch is being passed .
all in all the tanks I have seen have looked good that I walked by but I didn't spend a lot of time critique them .some of them are too big for me to start dreaming about .
I have seen a few rimless with euro bracing that looked nice .


----------

